# lawrence welks desert oasis cathedral city



## nagevader (Jun 28, 2012)

considering a 1 bedroom purchase here, red week 1-52, just my wife and i, would like feedback from a current or former owner at this resort on their experience. my research indicates  the resort is well maintained, suites have been updated, maintenance fees are reasonable. key point for us is does this resort have good exchange value on RCI or II?
what would be a reasonable sale price?


i am new to the timeshare market and this site and really appreciate the advice and comments i have received from TUG members on previous queries. this site helps takes the guess work out of the picture when making a purchase decision. thanks  to all who respond


----------



## fillde (Jun 28, 2012)

You are right. It is well maintained. It is pretty much updated. I have stayed not owned. Have seen it listed a number of times on eBay for 1.00 dollar.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 28, 2012)

I would look at either Westin or Marriott


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2012)

I stayed there thru II exchange in 2008 and it was in a bad shape.  The first room assigned to us had a bad leaky ceiling, huge wet puddle on the carpet... we stepped on it, yikes and then looked up and water was coming down.  We called the front desk and was assigned to another room.  2nd room was not leaking, large but appeared very worn/used.  Swore we would not go back.  The entire resort was just very tired and worn.  When I went to Welk Escondido in Jan 2012 the salesperson commented that the Cathedral City Welk resort is like a very poor step child and acknowledged that it is in poor shape.  It is a resort that they apparently bought over and not built by Welk.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 29, 2012)

We own in the Welk Resort system and I agree with the prior tugger that this particular resort is at the very bottom of the list in their system.  As the OP mentioned, it has been remodeled, but it still doesn't compare to the other Welk Resorts properties.  I would guess that this property doesn't trade very well either.  If you like to Welk Resort properties in general, you can buy into their Platinum Points program on the resale market at pretty reasonable prices.  The Escondido property trades well.

If you really want something in the Palm Springs/Palm Desert area, I would consider looking at Marriott or Westin on the resale market.

Good luck.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 30, 2012)

nagevader said:


> considering a 1 bedroom purchase here, red week 1-52,....what would be a reasonable sale price?
> 
> 
> i am new to the timeshare market and this site and really appreciate the advice and comments i have received from TUG members on previous queries. this site helps takes the guess work out of the picture when making a purchase decision. thanks  to all who respond



I've stayed at the Welk Cathedral City and enjoyed it.  

Background:  It is a complex of 1 BR units that used to be apartments.  They were converted into timeshares.  The units are nice but slightly dated.   But it is of wood frame construction and you can hear some noises from above, and the hallway.  But it was nice and I'd go back.

If you live within driving distance and only need a 1 BR unit, or 1 wk a year, then this purchase would not be too bad.  I think that their MF is around $700.  But, If you are not likely to use it and are looking for a good trader, then I would advise you to RECONSIDER.  

After I stayed at Welk CC, I bought at the Marriott Desert Springs II.  I paid $300 (ebay) for a 2 BR Gold lockoff (that means that I can split it into a 1 BR and an efficiency (basically a hotel room).  I enjoy October and November so the Gold season works fine for me.  Platinum have been going for around $2-3K, BTW.  Annual fees are $1000.  It is a good trader.  Also, on II trades, I get the Marriott 24 day preference.  I've been splitting into 2 units ($80) and then exchanging the efficiency to get a 1 BR ($119 exchange fee) and trading the 1 BR for a 2 BR (another $119 fee - - both were other Marriotts in Ca.).  So it adds to the cost, but I've been getting a 1 BR and a 2 BR (2 weeks total) for ~ $1300.  This year we're probably going to use the 1 BR rather than trade it, so I get 2 weeks in 1 BRs for $1200.  The Marriott Desert Springs complex is very nice BTW.  

Check eBay for closed sales.  I suspect that many go for $1 or a hundred or two.  But check to see if any threw in the cost of the closing for free.  

PM me if you have more specific questions.


----------



## nagevader (Jun 30, 2012)

Great advice
LW resort-talked at great length with the owner.says units have been updated and trades well on exchange.
just my wife and I 50 ish not looking for fancy dance.
Just want a resort that is well maintained and updated,reasonable mtce fees
Desert Springs II
Would be interested in a 1 bedroom unit 
High season march is when we travel
We do travel so a good trader is important
I am a newbie TS buyer so where would you suggest I should look for an available unit. TUG, ebay, redweek, craiglist
Your suggestions and advice is much appreciated


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2012)

If you are looking for a good trader, I would not buy here.  This TS is always available for exchange, which is a good indicator that there isn't much demand for this resort.

Don't do it!

I recommend that you take at least 6 mos., and do your homework, before you buy.  I guarantee that in 6 mos., you would not choose this TS.

I'd consider a Starwood Trader like Sheraton Desert Oasis.

More info. - https://www.google.com/search?client=gmail&rls=gm&q="sheraton desert oasis"site:tugbbs.com


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 30, 2012)

IMHO from Brittish Columbia - Phoenix Scottsdale is much more accesible than Palm Springs/Palm Desert.   The MF on SDO are much more reasonable than Westin Mission Hills


----------



## nagevader (Jun 30, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> IMHO from Brittish Columbia - Phoenix Scottsdale is much more accesible than Palm Springs/Palm Desert.   The MF on SDO are much more reasonable than Westin Mission Hills


If there seems to be more selection in scottsdale.therefore more for sale. I like golf therefore phoenix is better however my wife doesn't golf so palm Springs is her choice. So switching every year is the answer. Does scottsdale trade better than palm Springs in the exchange programs. Maybe scottsdale is where I should be looking. Trading scottsdale for palm Springs during high season shouldn't be a problem. 
Your advice is very much appreciated


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2012)

It's not that Scottsdale trades better, it's that Sheraton/Starwood trades better.  

Sheraton/Starwood deposits have first priority in II for Starwood exchanges, and Starwood has some of the top resorts.  See the link I posted above for lots of info.

Starwood resorts - http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/starwood_vacation_ownership_resorts.html


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 30, 2012)

And the only Starwood property in Palm Desert is Westin Mission Hills Maintenance Fees are in excess of $ 1,500

I think of Palm Springs/Desert as being a golf detination, what activities does your wife find in the Palm Springs/Desert area that can't be found in Phoenix Scottsdale ?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> And the only Starwood property in Palm Desert



I can't think of any reason to buy at WMH - I'd buy at SDO and trade in, if that is where they want to go.


----------

